# Ford 8N bogging down



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, it is not bogging down right now, since there is no grass to cut...but I did have this problem in the last part of the season. I think it points to a bad governor unit as I never seem to be able to hear the governor kick in until load. Basically as I get into taller, thicker grass (2-3' at best), I have raise the height of the bushhog in order to keep the engine from stalling out under the load. It is obviously very annoying and takes alot longer to complete the job. I have the throttle wide open and the engine has good compression across the board. The carb/gov/throttle linkages are all intact and appear to be OK. I did rebuild the governor last year with new races, balls, etc...and to tell you the truth...it may have started after the "rebuild" but I cannot recall. 

Anything else to check before tearing out the governor and checking or rebuilding or replacing? Thanks again...

-Andy


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

2 - 3' of taller thicker grass is a lot to ask of a 24 hp 8N cutting a, I assume, 5' swath. If you hear the governor loading under other conditions then you are just overloading the tractor.

Also, if you hear the governor working under other loads, it is working. Check and make sure the spring and linkage are adjusted correctly.


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

*governor*

i think the governor needs to be voted out in the next election army try throttling back all the way when you get into high greass and see if that works.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

This may be a job for a nice flat head V8 swap like Funkyfords.  


Any luck on finding the problem? You have a lot more hours in the seat of a N then I do,so I am sure I am not telling you anything new, but on mine if I go up a small hill at low rev's, I can feel the motor slow a bit, then kick up like the Gov is working.


----------

